# Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac supported?



## joachin (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello guys, I would like to know if the driver Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac now it's supported? I installed FreeBSD 12 like 4 or 5 months ago, but the driver wasn't supported yet, I would like to know if it's now supported?

Thanks!


----------



## neel (Oct 6, 2019)

You could try booting a CURRENT snapshot to see if you can see the Wi-Fi adapter. If you can, run CURRENT if you don't mind having to update regularly.

Another thing you could do is buy a supported USB Wi-Fi dongle, such as the Realtek-based Edimax EW-7811Un. You will only get 802.11n performance, but hey, it works. They cost $13.


----------



## joachin (Oct 6, 2019)

neel said:


> You could try booting a CURRENT snapshot to see if you can see the Wi-Fi adapter. If you can, run CURRENT if you don't mind having to update regularly. Another thing you could do is buy a supported USB Wi-Fi dongle, such as the Realtek-based Edimax EW-7811Un. You will only get 802.11n performance, but hey, it works. They cost $13.



Ok, I'm downloading the current version, I will keep in touch if it works! Thanks


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 17, 2020)

QCA9377 is *168c:0042* and not supported by 13-CURRENT yet: https://github.com/bsdhw/Drivers/blob/master/freebsd/freebsd-current.list


----------

